# Lava Smoothie



## finripple (Jul 25, 2013)

Happy Friday - A recent run through the Grand Canyon:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/yi4lpw5auqah1n5/2014_LAVA_SMOOTHIE.m4v.


----------

